
Ask HN: Most expressive pattern matching language - ankurdhama
Which language have you learned and used that has the most expressive pattern matching constructs?
======
viraptor
Ometa: [http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/](http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/)
(article on processing TCP with ometa using the RFC tables as a packet
definition [http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-
software...](http://www.moserware.com/2008/04/towards-moores-law-software-
part-3-of-3.html))

------
dudul
From the ones I've used I would say Haskell. I like Elixir too, but Haskell is
typed so I guess it makes it more "expressive" (or "safe", not sure what's the
right term here).

